# Liquid cooling a DC Kelly controller



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

You have to put a jacket on the top or bottom face.







run a transmission cooler somewhere.


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

Back in 2009, I did an aluminum plate heat exchanger for a a pair of Curtis controllers. I was surprised by how well it worked. I dont know how to link the thread but you can find it in my statistics or search Controller Cold Plate for pictures.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you an "WOW" that look cooler then I thought it would . You do not mind if I copy you later ?


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

Hard to say which one you were "wowing", but isn't that why this is an open forum? 
I built a bunch of thse things... sold a few, gave a few away. Unfortunately, I didn't track the results. Probably still some sitting in a drawer in the shop.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Where did you get the plastic from ? What type of flow on the pump ?


----------

